# Huntville AL Gorgeous white young, F



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

Debi has 1 days left to live!
Euthanasia date: 2009-01-10 Reason for euthanasia: Behavior

We have called and have been emailing this shelter- they don't even answer the phone or return phone calls. Is anyone close by or does anyone know how to contact the shelter. We have 2 possibilities for fosters for this girl. It is a crime that no one at this shelter can respond.

Breed: German Shepherd Dog
Age: Young adult
Gender: Female
Size: Large
hasShots, noCats, noDogs,

Shelter: City of Huntsville Animal Service
4950 Triana Blvd
Huntsville, AL
Shelter dog ID: Debi
Contact tel: 256.652.9229
Contact name: Karen Hill Sheppard, DVM
Contact email: [email protected]
About Debi Debi is a beauty. She loves, loves, loves to play! She is a bit of a handful like many German Shepherds. She is sweet, but with the boredom that she is feeling inside a shelter, she is not playing well with small dogs. She is great with large dogs. We also believe that she needs an experienced dog owner because we are concerned that she would try to harm a cat or small dog. She does great with kids, but again, only experienced dog owners. If you are interested, call Karen @ 256.652.9229 or [email protected] - adoption fees are @ $100


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

What a beauty.....

Lenore...does Echo know about this girl?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Debi was posted here not long ago... that's too bad she's still there.







I think she's gorgeous!


----------



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

Echo says they are all filled up. I just found her Petfinder listing and it has an entirely different phone number. Nuts, this would be worse, losing her to a wrong number listed.

Is anyone near this shelter?


----------



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

The dogs in danger post said tomorrow is her last day!


----------



## nwilz (Jul 11, 2007)

I am an hour and a half from Huntsville and just found this. Is there anything I can do? Is there a rescue lined up that will take her? If there's anything I can do, please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Any news on this beauty?


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Any word on her? there are many people who dont like small dogs as well, doesnt mean they should be pts!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping her up, is she still there?


----------

